# NEW Fujinon EBC XF 23mm f/1.4 photo gallery



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

Fuji's brand new Super EBC XF 23mm f/1.4 lens for the Fuji X-series cameras is now available for pre-order from B&H Photo and Amazon. Slated for October delivery. Here's a nice gallery with a lot of photos, all made with this nifty new lens by one of the lucky beta-testers, Kevin Mullins. This lens has a 35mm film equivalent angle of view of 35mm, so it's got a pretty naturalistic, semi-wide angle look that has plenty of depth of field at moderate apertures, and doesn't tend to make scenes look overly "small and far-away".

http://www.kevinmullinsphotography.co.uk/fujifilm-x-pro-1/fujinon-xf23mm.html


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks pretty hard to control, from the samples.  But nifty.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Looks pretty hard to control, from the samples.  But nifty.






I am in awe of your amazing powers of observation!


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude you post a gallery of photos of some random lens.  It's a lens.  There's not a whole lot to say =)  Not very useful to critique the photos since they aren't yours.

Also do you just whip those pictures up on a tablet from scratch or something?  Or do you have some sort of wireframey puppet program? I appreciate how I always have a nice "I forgot I'm sexy" two day old stubble in all of them.


----------



## snerd (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL!! I love this place!


----------



## daggah (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuji's X system is rapidly beginning to grow into one hell of a set of glass.


----------

